# Tearless whitening?



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

So a while back I had posed a question about washing Khloee's face. Her beard had gotten yellow and I wanted some tips on getting the stain out. I got a TON of great tips!!! 

A couple of you mentioned using a whitening shampoo on the face...do they have tearless whitneing shampoo? 

Ever since Khloee's eye I'm terrified of washing her face or doing anything near her eye in general. 

But, once we get a clear bill of health she desperatley needs a bath. I'm even afraid of using spa lavish in the bath because it foams up and I don't want it to accidently stray into her eyes. 

Hmmm looks like I started off asking about safe whitening shampoos but now I'm asking for technique in general that will help me keep soap of any kind away from her eyes. Sorry I'm kind of all over the place, I'm just nervous with all the recent happenings.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe instead of washing her eye area with shampoo useBausch and lomb collyrium. This is what I use to wipe Boo every day with .


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

A lot of the dog shampoos are tear less, the Spa Lavish made for the tear stains that I use is tear free.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Maybe instead of washing her eye area with shampoo useBausch and lomb collyrium. This is what I use to wipe Boo every day with .


Thats what we do too for daily washes :thumbsup: that and biogroom rinseless. 

I'm pretty comfortable with the daily washes because its easier to ensure nothing gets in the eyes with the nozzle from the Sally's dispenser we use. 

Its the baths I'm terrified of :brownbag:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe hold off on the real bath around her eyes until she is completely healed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I use one shampoo to bath Tyler's whole body and then I use Les Pooches tearless just to do his face at the end. I don't really worry about the rest of the bath shampoo since it doesn't go anywhere near his face or eyes.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Maybe hold off on the real bath around her eyes until she is completely healed.


 
oh my goodness yes! absolutley!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I think the biogroom whitening shampoo is tearless.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I just heard of something weird today. Apparantly there is some sort of mineral oil, (not sure what kind or brand) you are supposed to put in dogs eyes to protect them during baths??

I have not been doing this. Does anyone here use this technique?


----------

